# ?? Best way to store Diver decoy's ??



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I put a grommet in the middle of the bottom so the water drains out


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

take anchor weight put on front area of boat now stack each decoy next to each other you should get 2 dozen easy per row put down canvas or burlap put end with anchor for that string on top of canvas now start next row do that same . we put 11 doz in my 16 jon boat and still have room for 2 hunters and all gear.

My 16 foot lund I put 15 dozen this way and have 18" walk way between each stack. we you get to spot drop anchor line and toss decoys ove the side 15 doz take less the 15 minutes to set up and pick with only one person


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Its no Lund:lol:, but here is how I store and transport my 100 decoy spread. I hunt solo100% of the time when hunting divers and you can see why, no room for another hunter. The system may not be the best, but it works for me as it allows me to set out (back to front) and pickup (front to back) while either on the drift or standing in waiste deep water depending on where I hunt with ease. A few wraps of the mother line around each keel and the weight stays attached as well.

Someday when I get around to building the Busick layout with the plans I've had for the past few years or come across a good deal on one I'll transport my diver rig using my 18ft walleye boat, but that would mean that I actually have to make some friends who want to hunt with me.:lol: 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm just starting to diver hunting so i don't want to sound like i know what im doing but i leave the decoy's on a 1/4 mainline and i have heavy duty canvas bags that hold 12 decoys a piece i use 4 dozen herters 72 there supposed to help not to tangle I use Decoy Rigs P.O. box 366 whitind , Indiana 46394 the guys name is Bob he has all kinds or lonline stuff wieghts lines clips swiviels everthing I bought his stuff and really like the quality i leave everthing hooked up and go set up 4 dozen decoys my self in about 15 20 min Just thought i would share here the guys number he will sent a catalog of his stuff 219-659-8371.


----------

